# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Ground water under fibreglass pool

## Elvass

Hi, I have an old fibreglass pool that needs repair. I've drained it down to about 20% but I can feel a lot of water under the floor. I have an access point to drain the water but I need to find a small pump that will sit at ground level and draw from under the pool level. Any reasonably priced pump ideas?

----------


## pharmaboy2

You sure you shouldn't be getting a pool builder in?  I can just see the next post being, pool is popping out of ground, what to do?

----------


## Elvass

> You sure you shouldn't be getting a pool builder in?  I can just see the next post being, pool is popping out of ground, what to do?

  Nah mate, it's a fairly simple job when I get the water out.

----------


## r3nov8or

Presumably the pool has a stand pipe at the deep end for you to put the pump in? If so the water should be relatively clean. Murky but not muddy 
This one has an integrated float switch so you don't need to worry about the float needing it's own space  https://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-55...-pump_p4816365

----------


## r3nov8or

Have you braced the sides of the pool so they don't start bulging inwards? The pool water acts to hold the pool in shape, and without water should be braced.

----------

